# Marco Sau



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Seconda punta del Cagliari,classe '87.Adoro questo calciatore,rapido e fortissimo tecnicamente.Io lo prenderei al posto di Binho.Che ne pensate in generale sul ragazzo?


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ha segnato lui l'1-0? me lo sono perso


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Gennaio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ha segnato lui l'1-0? me lo sono perso



Si,pero' il thread è aldila' del gol.Ha un talento cristallino.


----------



## DannySa (5 Gennaio 2013)

Non c'entra niente però, Nainggolan ragazzi....


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Ha avuto un grande impatto nella serie A, una punta parecchio interessante.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Gennaio 2013)

Per me vale piazze come il Cagliari. Brutto dirlo, ma con quel fisico o sei un fenomeno vero (e non mi pare il caso) oppure fai una buona, ma non straordinaria carriera. Giovinco, per quanto mi piace, se non fosse un primavera juventino starebbe nella stessa situazione.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Gennaio 2013)

ha talento


----------



## Lollo7zar (6 Gennaio 2013)

Grande talento e lo dico da 2 anni, dalla c1 con zeman, lo scorso anno grande stagione alla juve stabia, e pensare che all'inizio preferivano pinilla a lui, per farvi capire quanto ne capiscono gli allenatori e dirigenti di A e di calcio in generale


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Gennaio 2013)

non e male ma nella grande non so cosa farebbe..


----------



## Emanuele (6 Gennaio 2013)

E' un bel giocatore: ha buona tecnica e capacità realizzativa, purtroppo spesso scompare dalla partita ma in fondo è il suo primo anno in serie A quindi ci può stare. Sinceramente non lo vedo come un giocatore da grande squadra, nonostante sia sicuramente più forte dei vari pazzini e co.


----------



## 2515 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Ha 25 anni e quest'anno ne fa 26, se non sei una macchina da gol a quell'età al tuo primo anno in A, non sei da grande squadra.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2013)

Giocatore che a Cagliari può fare una grande carriera, può diventare una sua bandiera. Ma non ce lo vedo nel Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Febbraio 2013)

Non vale Tavano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Febbraio 2013)

Hanno trovato il sostituto di Cossu.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Febbraio 2013)

Mi ricorda Mauro Esposito, anche se probabilmente è più bravo sotto porta.


----------



## Jino (2 Febbraio 2013)

Per me non è da Milan, però è un giocatore che a Cagliari o anche in una realtà un pò più importante può fare davvero bene.


----------

